# Notary Affidavit in lieu of BIRTH CERTIFICATE



## Vk85 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

This for partner visa 309/100. I am applying for my fiancee. She has to provide these two documents,


birth certificate showing both parents’ names; OR
one of following: Baptism certificate, passport, family book showing bothparents’ names, identity
document issued by the government, document issued by a court that verifies your identity.



your current passport or travel document, and all your previous passports or travel documents;

I am planning to provide a *Notary *signed *Affidavit in lieu of Birth certificate* with details matching the passport. Will that be a valid Court issued document?

you may ask why not give other documents like family card. Her father passed away 10 yrs ago and so his name is not in the family card. 

Please help.

Regards,

V


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vk85, 

wouldn't it be a better idea to just get a new birth certificate issued? Maybe you can even get an *international birth certificate* that lists the fields in multiple languages. You may need it again in the future.


----------



## Vk85 (Mar 11, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Vk85,
> 
> wouldn't it be a better idea to just get a new birth certificate issued? Maybe you can even get an *international birth certificate* that lists the fields in multiple languages. You may need it again in the future.


Thanks @espresso . She has birth certificate but with small mistake,. Her name has a space in between. It doesn't match the passport. Changing the birth certificate is nearly impossible. To change the passport it takes more time and has some address proof issues. she doesn't even have 2 documents with same address. 


So trying to get a affidavit with matching passport details.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vk85, 

if both her parents are listed correctly on the birth certificate I would submit it despite the spelling mistake. If your wife fills out Form 80 she can list all her former names (including mistakes and spelling variations). A space is a very minor variation - it should not be a problem. 

If you want, you can supplement these documents with an affidavit, but it should not be necessary.


----------



## Vk85 (Mar 11, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Vk85,
> 
> if both her parents are listed correctly on the birth certificate I would submit it despite the spelling mistake. If your wife fills out Form 80 she can list all her former names (including mistakes and spelling variations). A space is a very minor variation - it should not be a problem.
> 
> If you want, you can supplement these documents with an affidavit, but it should not be necessary.



@espresso: Thanks again. It is bit comforting  I added the name and address printed in both the documents. Please have a look:

<snipped private data>

I have no intention to confuse you  but you can see there are lot of spelling variations and spaces. I guess Birth certificate is required to verify the DOB and parents name not the address.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vk85, 

that looks good to me - minor spelling variations between documents are very common, especially for applicants from countries that use a different alphabet. There are often a couple of variants to translate/transcribe the name in that instance. Just submit it as-is, I would not be worried at all.


----------



## Vk85 (Mar 11, 2014)

@Espresso: Thanks a lot  God!!! you gave me peace


----------



## Vk85 (Mar 11, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Vk85,
> 
> that looks good to me - minor spelling variations between documents are very common, especially for applicants from countries that use a different alphabet. There are often a couple of variants to translate/transcribe the name in that instance. Just submit it as-is, I would not be worried at all.


Hi Espresso, 

Can I use the option "Other ways you spell your name" (no.12 in for 47sp) to mention the space between my fiancee's name? 

In form 80, if I am answering question 5 "Have you been known by any other name(s)?" should I provide extra documents for that?

Can I get an affidavit saying NAME WITHOUT SPACE is same as NAME WITH SPACE?

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, you should fill in the different spellings in form 80. I would not get an affidavit just yet - the CO will tell you if s/he needs additional evidence.


----------

